# My Buck is Gone



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I lost my old red man this morning at 5:15 as I lay on the floor with him, holding him, telling him I was there, I loved him.

He had been fine, eaten supper, done business, and then I heard him hacking and brought him in. I thought he had probably eaten to fast as he did from time to time. He laid on the floor as I wtched TV, and i thought maybe he wasn't feeling well, so decided to sleep in his room with him. He woke me about 5:00 this morning making the same noises he made at the vet's every time I left him after his dental a couple of weeks ago. Turned on the light and I could tell he was dying. All I could do was get on the floor with him and hold him and talk to him.

It is to early to call my sons and Jerry is on the road...he left out Sunday afternoon This is gonna kill him. Why does he always have to be on the road when one of beloved dogs goes to the bridge. I will have my one son take my precious Buck to the vet, after he takes the kids to school, to be cremated

This can't really be true. i can not have lost my old red man. I am sick at my stomach


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. This has to be so hard for you. Big golden hugs from Holly and Rosie.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

God,Iam sorry!!
I don't know what to say!
I wish I could give you a hug and make everything go away.
You and yr family are in my prayers.Laurie


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG, that is terrible. I am so sorry. I don't know what else to say. I just finished reading Steve's thread, when I saw this one. I just feel sick over it.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. What a shock this must be. My thoughts are with you.

Helaine


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry, it is never easy to lose a precious one. It is a wonderful thing that he went to the Bridge knowing he was loved-a very brave and very hard thing for you to do.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to be alone when this happened, but I'm glad you were able to be there for Buck, so he didn't have to be alone.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry about Buck. I am so glad that you could be there for him at the end and also sorry that you had to be alone. My tears are flowing as I write this, as I felt he was a special friend. I am sending cyber hugs and Bailey sends sweet Golden kisses.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and cyber ~hugs~ being sent your way.

I'm glad you realized he wasn't feeling well and were loving him till the very end.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Buck. I will light a candle tonight to help guide him on his journey to the Bridge. Hugs to you and your family.

God speed sweet Angel Buck...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry about Buck..... Words can never ease the pain..... We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sandra,

I'm so very sorry. I don't know what to say. I was in shock when Steve's Skylar passed, and now Buck, too. I've known you and Buck for at least 3 years now, and I will treasure all of the memories you have shared with me everyone and everyone on the forums these past years.

Hugs to you and your family Sandra.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*No!*

I am so sorry for your terrible loss! I will keep you and your family in my prayers and thoughts! :no:


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rainbow Ridge not only gets our beloved pets, but gets a piece of us that goes with them. Prayers and thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Please know that I am so sorry to hear this news. I am sure Buck knew how much you and your family loved him and cared for him, even right up to the very end. The time that our Golden loved ones are with us on this Earth is just way too short.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. *hugs*


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh no! Another loved Golden baby has crossed the bridge! I am so sorry you have lost your Buck. I am so glad you were with him and he knew how loved he was. He walks beside you on silent paws now but will always live on in your heart.
Hugs and prayers coming your way from

Jazzys Mom, SunnyRose and Jasmine


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers go with you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got online this morning and saw your post, and then Steve's about Skyler. What a very sad day. My thoughts are with you, I am so very sorry.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh Sandra.. I am so sorry..and so glad that you were there with him.. you are in our thoughts and prayers.. lots of hugs..


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry you had to go through this alone but thank goodness you were there for Buck. He knows he was loved up till the last minute. He will be waiting for you at the Bridge.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is just horrible. I am sorry you are alone right now and very sorry about Buck.


----------



## Bacon (May 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. Glad you were there for him when he needed you most. Saddly only time will ease the pain in your stomach. Godspeed Buck.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry about Buck. I wish there were words I could say to make it better. I do know he is with all of our precious babies at the Bridge. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am so sorry to read about Buck. I don't even know what to say. Thankfully, he had you right with him at the end, hearing your voice. As Oakley's Dad said only time will ease this sort of pain. God bless.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of Buck. There are no words.....I understand your pain and grief. Know that he is at peace now. You have many friends here, I hope you can accept our help through this difficult time.

Sending many hugs from the Wyoming crew. Again, you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss...our thought's and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow this is sudden we have lost too many this week to sudden death. E#Gs know that you have my thoughts and prayers. Thank God for being with you in the end I have a feelig if a dog had a choice how to go it would be with his owner laying there loving on him when he passed. My heart is broken for you.

Hooch


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Sandy...I emailed you. I don't know how I can face Jerry when he is up in Chicago this next time. I think Jordan is gonna get squeezed to death by Jerry.

My Heart is with you guys.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm SO sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you. I'm glad you were able to comfort him til the last though.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Sandra I am soo sorry to hear this awful news - I cannot believe it, it really can't be true. At least you were there for him, when he most needed you. He went to the Bridge knowing he was safe and with his mom holding him. He will have that with him while he waits for you. I am really sorry.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Saying sorry just doesn't seem enough.....your love for Buck was immense and I'm sure he felt every drop of it. Our shoulders are here for you.
Sending warm hugs.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sandra....I'm so sorry to hear this... My thoughts are also with you...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know a piece of your heart went with him to the Bridge. I'm holding you in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sad to hear your news about Buck, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I want to thank all of you. It means so much to have your thoughts and prayers. I dread having to tell my husband. He loved Buck so much and Buck adored him. I would say "Daddy is coming home" and he was all perked ears, dark shining eyes watching the front door. When Jerry was home off the road they would naps together and jerry walked him every day just to have "men time". he would also sneak treats to Buck. 

He isn't suppose to call me until tomorrow so I have a little time and he has a few more hours of not knowing his buddy is gone.

This makes the 4th dog I have lost in just a little under 10 years and it doesn't get any easier. Boots was my 12 1/2 year old irish Setter I lost to bone cancer in July '97. Scooter, our first golden was lost on Aug. 21, '99, just two months past his 5th birthday. Heart attack. He wa a full brother, earlier litter to Buck. 2 months past his 4th birthday, lost to AIHA and liver damage on Oct. 16, 2003, and now Buck on May 15, 2007. No, it doesn't get any easier at all.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Sandra - When God was looking for a very special angel to do special work he must have seen Buck and called him home. Buck is now with his brothers, waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge, free of any pain and able to run and play. 

My heart, thoughts and prayers are with you at this time. Please feel free to talk about Buck any time. Sharing the special love you had with him will help ease the pain of his parting. 

And may Jerry have a safe trip home to you and yours.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of Buck's passing. I'm sure he was glad to be in his momma's loving arms at the end. We'll be keeping Buck and you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. Our condolences.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. Buck will be waiting for you at the bridge as my two are waiting for me.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart skipped a beat when I read your thread title...words can't express how devastating it is to lose a beloved family member.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am so sorry Sandra. Your family is in our prayers.

God Speed Buck.


----------



## Duke06 (Feb 2, 2006)

You and Buck are in our prayers
GB/GBA
Duke --- Raoul and Princess
Bermuda Dunes, CA


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Our Golden family sends along it's condolences and heartfelt prayers.

While it is so profoundly sad--I think you are lucky to have had the opportunity to be with Buck as he slipped away to the Rainbow Bridge.

Atticus, Jordie, David and I send Big Golden Hugs your way........

SJ


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you too. 
Take care.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Buck. My sincerest sympathies.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have to think that (to me) it is an honor, although very very painful, to be present to calm and lead your beloved pet to the bridge. It is very very painful, and eventhough it lessens slightly, the ache still is present. My daughter made a powerpoint presentation for me for mother's day. She included pictures of Sandy and my mother (both of whom passed over this summer, one week between the two). It was so beautiful, but even now thinking of it it brings big tears to my eyes. 

As I've said before.... if I have one wish in this world, I want to be the keeper, or attendant at the bridge... when I am finished on this earth. 
Want to join me?

beth, moose, angel
and sandy, whiskers and misty at the bridge


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am sorry to hear of your losses. I lost my Mom at ate 68 back in '89 and I still miss her so much.

Yes, keeper of the Bridge would be the most wonderful jog, especially tos ee dogs and owners back together.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Buck. I understand that it's extremely painful for you, but that was wonderful that you could be there for him when it happened.


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

i AM SO SORRY FOR YOU LOSS. THIS MUST BE SO PAINFUL FOR YOU. I WILL KEEP YOU AND BUCK IN MY PRAYERS.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I am so sorry for you. How old was your sweet Buck? They are never with us long enough..........


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Buck*

This is the last picture taken of Buck just a couple of weeks ago.

Buck Feb. 8, 1995---May 15, 2007


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Sandra, 
Buck looks beautiful!!! Is he surrounded by Easter eggs?? Trust the Golden to be the first in any hunt involving treats and food. I love his beautiful white face - just look at the wisdom in his eyes! 

Really, to think, he lived such a full, loved life, and left peacefully, with his beloved mom holding him - who could ask for more? I bet right now he's looking down at you and thanking you for being the best mama he could have ever had! Well, that and also sneaking off to play with his new (and old) pals....chasing each other in sunny fields, all his youth and vitality restored!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I am so sorry for your loss.*

Time hopefully will ease the pain.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Buck, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Buck. Sending my prayers and thoughts your way.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Believe it or not, I just took those eggs out of the bush Saturday--with Buck watching me and watching Jerry dig up the one flower bed for me to put roses in.

Buck did look really good for an old man of 12 and he didn't act that age either. He never walked, always trotted. I miss him so much.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sad to hear about your beautiful Buck, our thoughts and prayers are with and your family.He was so blessed to know he was loved and you were there for him when he passed over and made his journey to the bridge.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss. Good Night and God Bless Buck xxx


----------

